
Lucky, an experimental new web framework by thoughtbot - tortilla
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/lucky-an-experimental-new-web-framework-by-thoughtbot
======
hit8run
I really like the concepts behind Crystal. Building a Rails like framework on
top of it might get super interesting. I trust thoughtbot in this area as they
are thought leaders when it comes to the Rails way of developing webapps. Of
course these are just the beginnings and Crystal could still use some
batteries in it's core libraries.

